# Sharepod 3.9.9 and Ipod Touch 4th Gen



## Chris Lear (Jul 9, 2003)

Have used older ipods and Sharepod in the past without any problems. Now have an ipod touch 4th gen but am unable to extract Sharepod 3.9.9 to it. Googling the question suggests turning the ipod touch into disk mode but apple support says that ipod touch does not have disk mode! If free Sharepod (version 4 is no longer freeware) is no longer compatible,are there any good alternatives? Must be relatively small files and loadable onto the ipod touch.
Thanks for any advice.


----------

